# الماسح الضوئى



## وليد1314 (16 يونيو 2006)

*الماسحات الضوئية (​**Scanners )​*








*يتكون الحاسب الشخصي من وحدة المعالجة المركزية ومجموعه من وحدات الإدخال والإخراج ويشكل جهاز الماسح الضوئي (scanner ) أحد أهم الملحقات الطرفية لإدخال الوثائق والصور للحاسب الشخصي. وقد اكتسب أهميه كبيرة في السنوات القليلة الماضية نظرا لقيامه بالمساعدة في إنجاز الكثير من الأعمال المكتبية. وقد انتشرت تكنولوجيا المسح الضوئي فى كل مكان واستخدمت بأشكال متعددة. وفي هذه المقالة سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل الماسحات الضوئية.*​
*
**أنواع الماسحات الضوئية

تختلف الماسحات الضوئية في أشكالها وأحجامها وفى طريقة وأسلوب عملها. وفيما يلي بعضا من أنواعها:​
الماسح الضوئي المسطح Flat-bed scanners 
*
*وهذا النوع الأكثر استخداماً ويعمل من خلال تثبيت الورقة المراد إدخالها إلى جهاز الحاسب داخل الماسح وتبقى ثابتة مكانها ويتحرك ضوء الماسح أفقيا لينسخ الورقة. ويوجد هذا النوع في أحجام مختلفة وأكثرها شيوعا الماسح الذي يستخدم للورق مقاس​A4 ( Photo note ).​*
*الماسح الضوئي ذو التغذية الورقية Sheet-fed scanners 
*
*يوفر هذا النوع سرعة وسهوله كبيره في الاستخدام فهو يعمل من خلال سحب الورقة داخل الماسح لتتعرض لمصدر ضوئي ثابت. وتتميز بصغر حجمها لهذا تستخدم مع الكمبيوترات المحمولة.​*
*الماسح الضوئي اليدوي Handheld scanners 
*
*وهو الأصغر حجما ويقوم بالمسح بطريقة يدوية. لا يعطى هذا النوع من الماسحات صورة عالية الجودة مثل تلك التي توفرها الماسحات المسطحة إلا أنه قد يكون ذا جدوى في المسح السريع للنصوص.​*
*يستخدم هذا النوع من الماسحات الضوئية في السوبر ماركت لسرعة حساب أسعار البضائع المشتراة أو في مخازن الشركات الكبيرة لإدخال البار كود و التي لا تحتاج إلى جوده عالية للصورة.​*
*الماسح الضوئي الأسطواني Drum scanners 
*
*يستطيع هذا الماسح الضوئي القيام بالتقاط صور لأحجام كبيره من الورق كتلك التي تبلغ مقاساتها​A0 . يستخدم هذا النوع عادة في مؤسسات النشر والصحافة وتفوق دقته كل الأنواع السالفة الذكر وتختلف فكرة عمله عن الماسحات الضوئية حيث تثبت الورقة على اسطوانة زجاجية يسطع ضوء من داخلها فيضئ الورقة ويقوم جهاز حساس للضوء يسمى أنبوبة تكبير الفوتونات photo-multiplier tube بتحويل الضوء المنعكس إلى تيار كهربي. ​*
*الماسح الضوئي في أجهزة المحمول*
*قامت بعض شركات المحمول بتطوير كاميرا الهواتف المحمولة لتعمل كماسح ضوئي. فبعد التطور الذي وصلت إليه الكاميرات الرقمية ظهرت فكرة تطوير كاميرا المحمول لتعمل كماسح ضوئي لتصوير الوثائق أو الصور ثم تحويل ما تم التقاطه إلى ملفات لاستخدامها على الحاسب الشخصي.*
*تتوافق التقنية الجديدة مع الهواتف المزودة بكاميرا تصوير وتعطى جودة في الصور لا تقل عن (1 ميجابكسل) . كما يمكن ضغط الصورة وتحويلها إلى ملف يمكن إرساله إلى جهاز فاكس أو هاتف أَو إلى جهاز حاسب عن طريق تقنية البلوتوث. *
*

تأتي أهمية الماسحات الضوئية في تمكين المستخدمين من تحويل الوثائق والصور إلى ملفات يتعامل معها الكمبيوتر ليتم معالجتها وحفظها وطباعتها أو نشرها على الإنترنت وتعد الماسحات الضوئية من الأجهزة التي تحول المعلومات التناظرية 
**analoge إلى رقمية digital .​*
*
*


----------

